

iOS7 Will Slowly Kill Location-Based Services - thenewb
http://thenewb.com/thenewb/2013/9/5/ios7-will-slowly-kill-location-based-services

======
pat2man
"swiping upward to remove an app from the switcher completely disables that
application as if it were uninstalled from the device"

I doubt this statement is true. Some technical resources would be nice.

~~~
thenewb
Quoting a rep at Apple:

If a user swipes up in the app switcher then the OS will not launch the app
unless explicitly told to do so by the user. So no, SLC will not be launching
the app, nor will silent notifications. The only thing that will launch the
app at that point is the user tapping the icon. The intention here is that the
user has expressed their choice of not having that app running any more for
any reason, so we honor that.

In this situation, there's really nothing that you can do. The next time the
user launches the app you can let them know that some of the data may be
missing, although you really cannot tell whether there's missing data or not
(i.e. you might have been killed by the OS in the background and the user may
not have moved thereby not triggering any SLC notifications). My suggestion
would be to gather the data you can within the policies of the OS and if the
user has manually killed the app then respect that wish and don't do anything.

------
37prime
"As many know, there is a new "app switcher" in iOS7 that mimics the
multitasking functionality of Android.”

Apparently the author never knew about webOS.

------
reidmain
iOS 7 also has a feature that will automatically start apps based on the times
of day that you use them. So even if users are constantly dismissing apps from
the multi-tasker (which I don't think will happen) the apps that are used the
most will constantly be switched back on.

~~~
plorkyeran
AFAICT as a developer writing an app that uses the new background fetch stuff,
it's also disabled if the user explicitly closes the app.

As a user aware of this behavior I'm a big fan of it, but I suspect it's going
to be the source of some support headaches.

